# Just to remember...



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls, I would like to start this new thread so we can remember the L/O's we have lost through miscarriages etc. I hope that it does not cause upset to anyone.

To my little angel, who I lost on 05/01/2007,


An Angel Never Dies

Don't let them say I wasn't born,
That something stopped my heart,
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
I've loved you from the start.
Although my body you can't hold,
It doesn't mean I'm gone.
This world was worthy, not of me,
God chose that I move on.
I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face.
You have my word, I'll fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.
You'll hear that it was "meant to be,
God doesn't make mistakes".
But that won't soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.
I'm watching over all you do,
another child you'll bear.
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.
There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips,
And then you will understand.
Although I've never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesn't mean I never "was"~
An Angel Never Dies....

Author unknown.


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

GG, this is such a lovely poem.  Tears are running down my face as I read it


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Glitter, thats a lovely poem, like Lia said just before me, it made me cry.


----------

